# 35 mm Film and Processing



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking for a source for film and processing.

Any of you still using this format and where to you go?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

The last film I processed I sent to mpix.com. They delivered great results. My only pet peeve is that they cut each frame and sent the film back to me that way. Years ago, Kodak didn't need to do that. I don't process my own film...so don't have the capability at home. I think Houston Camera Exchange does film processing too.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

photofishin said:


> The last film I processed I sent to mpix.com. They delivered great results. My only pet peeve is that they cut each frame and sent the film back to me that way. Years ago, Kodak didn't need to do that. I don't process my own film...so don't have the capability at home. I think Houston Camera Exchange does film processing too.


Thanks, I got my old AE1 out after about 20 yrs and still had a partial roll of film. New battery and the camera still functions. However, after looking at film and processing costs at the drug store and the fact it needs a new flash, I can likely justify a Rebel. But, I do like the old Canon!


----------

